# Do you visit IAP from your phone?  (Site upgrade reaserch)



## MesquiteMan (Aug 23, 2010)

Doing a little research for a future IAP upgrade for smart phone users.  Do you visit IAP from a smart phone, and if so, which platform(s)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn Curtis I have a hard enought time making calls on my cell:biggrin:.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 23, 2010)

I have called my phone MANY things, I have never used the word smart. :biggrin:


----------



## micharms (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't visit using a smartphone but along a similar vein I use an iPad when I am not at my computer. One of the issues I find is that when trying to view attached photos they always appear at the top of the screen and you have to scroll up to them and kinda catch them before they disappear. Don't know whether this is something the possible upgrade would address but it sure would be nice and less frustrating.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 23, 2010)

I work in construction, so if I want to check in during the day, I have to do it from my iPhone.  Usually during lunch.


----------



## Chasper (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a Droid X because the big screen makes it easier to navigate IAP (and because it is seriously cool handheld).  Even with the big screen IAP is a little chunky, a compact IAP app would be great.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Does a netbook count? I know it looks a lot different when I visit on my netbook.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 23, 2010)

I use my Blackberry.  It's not ideal, lots of scrolling, but it works in a pinch.:wink:


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have used my blackberry to access the site several times when away from home


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I voted I Phone and other.   I've also used an I Touch to access the site.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2010)

I dunno about upgrade, but has this been looked into:
http://www.tapatalk.com/
I would seriously like that - and with iphone + droid, could be cool for all us "smartphone" people!


----------



## Mark (Aug 23, 2010)

I voted None. My cell phone makes and receives calls. That's it.. I access the forum's from my laptop or a PC at work.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 23, 2010)

I've wished for an android app for IAP, but I can access it without too much trouble from the normal web page on my phone.


----------



## Billman (Aug 23, 2010)

I never did on my crackberry because the browser sucked.  However, I jumped to the Droid, and now I check it all the time since the Droid browser works so well.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 23, 2010)

Who can afford a smartphone - I have pen kits to buy!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> Who can afford a smartphone - I have pen kits to buy!!!



The smartphone is the cheap part - the plan is what costs too much!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll grab my wifes Droid and check posts while in the car (not driving!). It's not too hard to navigate...what types of upgrades are there?


----------



## glycerine (Aug 23, 2010)

On my iPhone right now!  Having a mobile site may in faster.  Is that what you're looking into?


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh please tell me IAP is going to have a WAP option!

I use my Droid once in awhile, but usually just PM's, because the main site gets too hard to read. 
With a WAP option, that would solve my problem though!


----------



## KD5NRH (Aug 24, 2010)

Occasionally from an LG GR500 Xenon.  Anything that makes it easier would likely encourage me to do that more often.

Does the upgrade include sending all members the latest iPhone?


----------



## markgum (Aug 24, 2010)

no wonder I miss the great deals in the for sale/trade area.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 24, 2010)

I view the site from time to time on my iPhone.


----------



## juteck (Aug 24, 2010)

I've tried it on my iphone, but a mobile base application would be much better -- as a web base, I find that it's far from ideal to view on my iphone


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 24, 2010)

Heck yeah! From my EVO!
That's how I get the great blanks within minutes of being posted! Just scored a scorpion blank that way.

Tapatalk is great! If this forum goes in that direction, you'd probably get more users (don't know how many, though) since Tapatalk advertizes compatable forums on their site. 

.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2010)

I sometimes visit IAP with my iTouch since the kids won't give me computer time from the desktop.


----------



## jeff (Aug 24, 2010)

alphageek said:


> I dunno about upgrade, but has this been looked into:
> http://www.tapatalk.com/
> I would seriously like that - and with iphone + droid, could be cool for all us "smartphone" people!



Yes it has, and we're planning to implement a better alternative.


----------



## stolicky (Aug 24, 2010)

I recently took the plunge into the smart phone world.  I have visited IAP a couple of times and thought how great it would be if it was geared towards a mobile platform.

Man, talk about an even greater distraction!  : )


----------



## JohnU (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm still learning how to use it but i now come here all the time on my IPhone.  Prior to that the Itouch worked just fine.  Took some getting used to but totally worth it.


----------



## Parson (Aug 24, 2010)

A mobile version of the site would be greatly appreciated. It's all headed that direction anyway so you might as well anticipate it and add it when you can, even if folks don't use it a lot today. All the younger members who join will be logging onto the forum this way.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 24, 2010)

Please don't add a forced mobile version. 
There are a couple sites out there that 'read' whether you are accessing from a mobile device and force you to it. I'd much rather use the regular version from my EVO. It handles the full internet well.


.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 26, 2010)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Please don't add a forced mobile version.
> There are a couple sites out there that 'read' whether you are accessing from a mobile device and force you to it. I'd much rather use the regular version from my EVO. It handles the full internet well.
> 
> 
> .


 
+1 on that!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just bought an incredible by droid. IAP was the first site I tried. This is cool. My loml just rolled her eyes.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 26, 2010)

For the iPhone users...check out this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1079889#post1079889

Sorry Droid and Blackberry users, we don't mean to disenfranchise you, we will have a version for you as soon as it is available!


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 26, 2010)

Billman said:


> I never did on my crackberry because the browser sucked.  However, I jumped to the Droid, and now I check it all the time since the Droid browser works so well.



I second that... I have a Crackberry Storm and a Droid and the  Blackbery browser is lousy. My Droid is great. The few times I have used it, usually in the airport or something, I use it on the Droid.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 26, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:
			
		

> For the iPhone users...check out this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1079889#post1079889
> 
> Sorry Droid and Blackberry users, we don't mean to disenfranchise you, we will have a version for you as soon as it is available!



Cool, I just downloaded it and am using it now!


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 26, 2010)

Never did on the BB Storm, but just upgraded to Droid X and  can now actually use forum!


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 26, 2010)

I currently have a blackberry bold. Not ideal for forums, but works in a pinch. It would be better if it was mobile friendly.
I am really hoping that SWMBO will let me get an IPad. (I think I need to sell a lot more pens).


----------



## kevin miller (Aug 26, 2010)

I just bought an iPad. Like it better than the computer, I would really like an app if that is something you would consider.?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you see this post just a couple of lines up?



kevin miller said:


> I just bought an iPad. Like it better than the computer, I would really like an app if that is something you would consider.?


 


MesquiteMan said:


> For the iPhone users...check out this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1079889#post1079889
> 
> Sorry Droid and Blackberry users, we don't mean to disenfranchise you, we will have a version for you as soon as it is available!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 26, 2010)

FYI... For those of you who are going to try the iPhone app, familywoodworking had added it so you can get to their forum too!


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 11, 2011)

Another vote for Tapatalk here, I use it on several forums and it's great


----------



## Padre (Apr 11, 2011)

OOps, didn't realize this was an olllldddddd post.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 11, 2011)

I have tried a few times with my Android Desire but kind of inconvenient!


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 11, 2011)

Padre said:


> OOps, didn't realize this was an olllldddddd post.


yeah, me either until just now...oops, my bad


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 11, 2011)

Due to wife/kids hogging computer, I almost exclusively use my android phone unless I'm posting a new pen.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 11, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> Due to wife/kids hogging computer, I almost exclusively use my android phone unless I'm posting a new pen.



The phone works for it, but my old as dirt eyes don't enjoy it as much, if we aren't using the main computer at the shop for running the mill, it's on the IAP if we are using it, then my 90year old  Think Pad is tuned in so I'm pretty much on all the time.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Greg O'Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't add a forced mobile version.
> ...



+2 if uts a forced mobile I won't be loggin in by phone any longer. My android works just fine on regular.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 11, 2011)

This is an old poll that resulted in the implementation of ForumRunner.  ForumRunner is available for most mobile OS and you are not forced to use a mobile site.  I am closing this now since it is already a done deal.


----------

